# Anything special for attaching drywall to the ceiling?



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

I am attaching some drywall to the ceiling and I was wondering if there is anything special that I should do besides drywall screws. I want to use longer screws and perhaps liquid nails, but I didn't know if that was overkill.


----------



## Paragon (Jun 14, 2009)

Tripower,

There are going to be many options thrown at you by many posters so take the method you want to use and run with it. There will be some that are more work and some that are less. There will be some that will direct you to manufacturers websites and possibly pdf files explaining the "correct" methods.

When I rock my lids I use 5/8" rock and 1 5/8" screws. Code requires the screw to penetrate into the framing by 5/8 inches so 1 1/4" are just too close to the threshold for my comfort zone as a contractor. You can go with 1 1/2 as well however I use 1 5/8" sue to the overhead considerations and they usually are on sale LOL.

Anyways you can use adhesive if you want but I don't. I secure my rock on the ceilings and my screw spacing is per code in my area which is 4" - 6" between screws on the edges and not to exceed 8" in the field (or middle of the sheetrock). 

If you are drywalling a ceiling check and see what your joist spacing is and MARK THE LINES ON YOUR DRYWALL BEFORE PUTTING IT ON THE CEILING! This will save you alot of effort and frustration and will eliminate a 100 extra holes that you will then have to mud. Also don't forget to stager your joints and I stager mine at least 2 studs/ joists but you can get away with just one however I don't.

Good luck and if you are doing it alone or with people that are on the non physically side of the game consider renting a sheetrock lift (as long as you have the room) as they will run you about $25 for a day and are well worth it, it will be safer and better than building a dead man or a T brace.

Good Luck and be safe!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

2nd the drywall lift - works great - well worth the rental fee


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I'll give you this info in case you need any help on the other things. Screw spacing, adhesives, floating corners, floating ceilings, etc. 

Mind you, it's from the manufacturer of your wallboard and the people who write the International Codes for it's application, so be advised. 

Be safe, G


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

I always use glue when I hang drywall whether it's on ceilings or walls. It's up to you whether you want to use 1/2" or 5/8" rock. Typically I use 5/8" when required by code only (exp: garage separation). If you use 1/2" rock 1 1/4" type w or s screws are fine but you can most definitely use 1 3/8" or 1 1/2" for 1/2" drywall to be safe. When applying the glue do not use glue in the corners (leave about 6" unglued from top plate down on walls) or on structural headers or you will experience some joint cracking due to natural settling (This method does not eliminate cracking but significantly reduces it). When gluing and screwing the codes in my area allow screw spacing of 16" o.c. on ceilings and 24" o.c. for walls (maximum spacing) regardless of whether joists and studs are spaced 16" or 24" o.c. Typically we would fasten the edges 6" to 8" o.c. and the field 12" o.c. but this would be considered overkill by some. Remember that the longer the screw the more ware and tear on your driver. The drywall lift mentioned by paragon is a must (and the chalk lines will make it easier as well). They are a big time and back saver and much easier than using a deadman to hold the sheet in place. Typically when your installing your rock just get enough fasteners to hold in place while you finish hanging it. Then when your done with a section (ceiling then walls) finish screwing it off. As far as glue, Liquid Nails or PL are both fine however Liquid Nails is a bit on the pricier side.


----------

